# Kanji Identification



## larrybard (Nov 23, 2016)

Can anyone tell me about this knife?

http://imgur.com/a/uzQTz

Thanks,
Larry


----------



## s0real (Jan 8, 2017)

the big kanji in the middle says YUSAKU if I'm not wrong and the one on the left Molybdenum special steel


----------



## XooMG (Jan 9, 2017)

Sukenari.


----------



## s0real (Jan 9, 2017)

XooMG said:


> Sukenari.



Is that what the main kanji says? Pardon my kanji &#128517;


----------



## XooMG (Jan 9, 2017)

s0real said:


> Is that what the main kanji says? Pardon my kanji &#128517;


Yeah Sukenari saku &#20304;&#25104;&#20316;. You still got the &#12514;&#12522;&#12502;&#12487;&#12531;&#29305;&#27530;&#37628; part right.


----------



## preizzo (Jan 9, 2017)

Saw it on ebay while back. Nice score 
&#128521;


----------

